# any experience sharpeners in the Philadelphia area



## Pachowder (Dec 9, 2012)

and if there are, anyone willing to teach a newbie the ins and outs of sharpening? I want to dive in and start sharpening my own knives rather than sending them to someone. Thanks!


----------



## The hekler (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave Martell offers a class, probably the best spent money I've had since I got into knives. I'd recommend him, he's probably about an hour or so west of the city if I remember right. If not you might be able to find a local member willing to show you some tips but I'd look at taking a class with Dave at some point as he covers all the bases.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup. You can't get much better than 1hr from Dave's, lol.


----------



## Pachowder (Dec 9, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive. A great member responded via private message and now this...never realized Dave is just 28 miles from me. I will have to contact him after the holidays. Thanks all! Nothing like getting an answer that quick!


----------

